# Hardheads a plenty



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

I know you can eat channel cat, can you eat hardheads


----------



## hamhands (Oct 21, 2007)

you could eat dog doo, but why would you??? Dont waste your time.


----------



## BASSTRACKER66 (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes--and they are fair to good---but most people dont eat them. I dont know how old you are but i can remember when most of us didnt eat Red Fish or Sheephead and some other fish. Some of us on the GulfCoastdont eat Blue Fish todaybut a lot of people on the East Coast do.A lot of people -including me- eat Sail Cats occasionaly. Today-for the most part-we have plenty of fish in most places--but one day that may not be true and the Hardhead Cat may look good. BT66


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

mmmmmm.....:hungry


----------



## joelarbear (Feb 15, 2008)

Funny thing about Hardheads. Lot's of folks claim to eat them, but I've never actually seen anyone eat one. 

Years ago I had a friends son out fishing at the Gulf Shores Pier. He caught a hardhead and asked me if they were good to eat. I immediatly told him no. A guy fishing behind us overheard us and told me that hardheads were plenty good to eat as long as you followed his long, complicated preparation and cooking method.

I asked him if he wanted it. He replied, "No, I won't eat those nasty things".


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Believe it or not about 2 years ago Florida Sportsman did an article on hardtails and even had a recipe for cooking them. I have a buddy of mine that have eaten them before and said they're not bad. So there's one way to find out. Just let us know how they are, because I'm not going to be the first guy to eat em.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell no/ had a Philippine 2LT in my class way back in the late 80's dude was watching me catch them off Back Bay in Biloxi MS (Pre-Casinos) he started going crazy when I slit them open and tossed them back in for crab food (learned from my Grandpa) anyway he cleaned some up and roasted the fillets in foil - like I did for sea trout I kept. Hardhead tasted like fishmush - bland, gooy just plain bad. 



Now if that's the difference between going hungry and eating well :hungry but I'd even have to think about what ripped abs wouldn't be a bad thing again....



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

Are they that different tasting from channel cat? They look like a small blue. I have used them for bait and their flesh looks like any other catfish.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Snapper regs are making people crazy for what they will eat; next thing we'll be asking if PinFish tase good??


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

TWO THINGS............

Are you talking about the fresh water version, I call them mud cats though, or the saltwater version?

Dog taste pretty damn good, a little spicy but was mighty tasty on the way back to the boat when I was pretty much drunk. LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bay Pirate (4/16/2008)*Snapper regs are making people crazy for what they will eat; next thing we'll be asking if PinFish tase good??


You gotta wonder, pretty meat on em. mmmmmmm.....catfish and pinfish :hungry

PFF COOK OUT TIME! I'll bring the fish, catchin a ton of 'em.


----------



## CJF (Feb 12, 2008)

I could go for a Pin fish po boy right now!:hungry


----------

